# تعارف للعاملين في مجال الحفر وذلك لتبادل المعلومات والخبرات شاركونا



## h.chemist (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اعرفكم بنفسي اخوكم في الله هشام اعمل فلور مان في سينو ثروه وموهل هو مهندس كيمياء


----------



## محمد نوار محمد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

انا محمد نوار بكالوريوس تعدين و فلزات عاطل و عايز اشتغل 0109188896


----------



## أبان محمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أبان محمد
استشاري سوائل حفر / هندسة بترول


----------



## h.chemist (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*سوال هام ما هو مستقبل العاملين في الحفر وهل هذا المجال اوشك علي الانتهاء؟*

ارجو ياجماعه تزويدنا بالمعلومات عن الترقيه في الحفر واسطه ام اجتهاد ام موهل عالي؟


----------



## أبان محمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اجتهاد عندما تملك المعلومة تكون قادر على متابعة عملك بدقة


----------



## الرهينه (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم. ارجو من اخوتى المهندسى يعرفونا بعمل المطلوب من هم و ليس وضيفتة كل واحد منهم يعنى قصدى mud engineer شنو المطلوب منة وكذلك toolbusher يعنى اتمنا من اخوتى المهندسى ان يعطونا فكرة على طبيعه عملهم و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مستر هو (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخوكم/محمد عبد الله
أعمل Assistant Roughneck 
في شركة Transocean Offshore
Mr Who


----------



## h.chemist (17 نوفمبر 2008)

انا سبت الحفر ودخلت السيفتي لان العمل في الحفر كفلور او كمساعد عامل حفر اكتر شغلانه مهينه للفرد ولادميته


----------



## yarba (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا يربان طالب دكتورا في الصين في مجال تقنية الحفر الرغوي foam drilling


----------



## eng-hsk82 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا خريج أعشق مادة الحفر و اتمنى لو أصبح مهندس حفر فبلادنا اليمن لا يوجد بها سوى خمسة مهندسين يمنيين فقط و الباقي اجانب


----------



## محمود على أحمد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

أخوكم محمود على أحمد 
مهندس حفر شركة بترول بلاعيم
حقول سيناء


----------



## مهندس ديدو (27 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مهندس تعدين وفلزات خريج اسيوط ارغب فى عمل فى مجال الحفر ارجو الافاده 0106525803


----------



## mansy86 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمني معلومات عن شركه ايمك لسوائل الحفر


----------



## النجم الماسى (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا خريج قسم تعدين واعمل فى حفر ابار المياه بالقطاع الحكومى وأبحث عن فرصه أفضل ارجو الافاده 
elleithyahmed***********


----------



## أبان محمد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شركة ُ ايميك موجودة بالسعودية ومصر يوجد لها مهندسين حفر ابار تقاعد مع شركة ارامكو السعودية


----------



## بيبكا (5 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مهندس نفط خريج ليبيا betbeta8***********


----------



## النجم الماسى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

تتكرم يا اخى لو ارسلت الموقع او المكان فى مصر وكل عام وانت بخير واسالك الدعاء اخوك أحمد.


----------



## اشرف علي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

تفضل يا اخي الموقع
www.oilgas.mam9.com


----------



## Amira 22 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

my name is Amira 22 I study well engineering 
هندسة حفر آبار نفط
I hope be useful to you


----------



## h.chemist (8 ديسمبر 2008)

هاي اميره عايز اتعرف اكتر علي مواد دراساتك وارجو التواصل شكرا


----------



## h.chemist (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ان كل واحد يطرح موضوع للنقاش مثلا ايه الفرق بين الحفر الموجه والحفر الاتجاهي


----------



## محمد حمزه (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلا بمهندسي الحفر في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

نتابعكم باستمرار ... ولكن لماذا لايوجد مواضيع كثيرة عن الحفر؟؟

نزداد شرفا بإنضمامكم إلينا
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## h.chemist (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*Basic Mud Logging*

في المرفقات


----------



## h.chemist (11 ديسمبر 2008)

في المرفقات وارجو الدعاء والرد

*Well control methods and procedures *​


----------



## محمد أبو خليل (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلا وسهلا بكم ,

مهندسين أكفء لدعم الأمة العربية والاسلامية , بخبرتكم


----------



## h.chemist (14 يناير 2009)

*انتوا فين مشاركتكم*

ياجماعه عايزين مواضيع للمناقشه او للافاده ارجو الاهتمام ياجماعه


----------



## النجم الماسى (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم لو اى مهندس سمع عن تقديم فى شركه حفر ياريت يقول لانى ارغب بالعمل فى هذا المجال وانا عندى فكره عن العمل.


----------



## سفير النفط (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخواني في العائلة النفطية*

السلام عليكم اخواني انا مهندس بترول اختصاص حفر ابار البترول من العراق اعمل حاليا في اختصاصي ولي خبره في هذا المجال واتمنى التعرف على اصدقاء في نفس الاختصاص من وطننا العربي العزيز لتبادل الخبره والمعلومات .. مع تحياتي


----------



## GeoOo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاتة
انا جيولوجى أعمل فى شركه خدمات بتروليه فى مجال ال Mud Logging & Pressure Evaluation اى حد عندة استفسار فى هذا المجال الرجاء عدم التردد فى الاتصال بى و ارجو التوفيق لنا و للمسلمين جميعا


----------



## Nabeel.th (3 يوليو 2010)

انا مهندس مكامن ارجو من زملائي المهندسين تزويدي بكتب عربيه في مجال هندسة المكامن


----------



## Nabeel.th (3 يوليو 2010)

ممكن اذا تكرمت ياخي العزيز ان تعطينا فكره اكثر عن Pressure Evaluation


----------



## Nabeel.th (3 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



geooo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاتة
> انا جيولوجى أعمل فى شركه خدمات بتروليه فى مجال ال mud logging & pressure evaluation اى حد عندة استفسار فى هذا المجال الرجاء عدم التردد فى الاتصال بى و ارجو التوفيق لنا و للمسلمين جميعا


 اذا تكرمت اعطينا فكره اكثر عن تقييم الضغوط


----------



## المهنــدس (5 يوليو 2010)

*مهندس مصرى*

السلام عليكم .... أنا محمد سيد ... مهندس تعدين مصرى وبشتغل فى مجال صيانة ابار النفط منذ 3 سنين
وبتمنى من الله ان اجد وظيفة افضل فى شركة من شركات الخليج 
هل من مساعد..؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_Ahmeditm (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوكم المهندس / أحمد مهندس بترول تخصص حفر من القاهره ارجو التواصل بسبب العمل فى البترول وشركات الخدمات البتروليه


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشق هندسة الحفر واريد العمل بهذا المجال ؟؟؟؟ 

ماذا افعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## h.chemist (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ازيكم ياجماعه اهلا بيكم وتحت امركم في اي سوال بالحفر ودوراته


----------



## عبد الحميد محمد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم عبدو مهندس دولة في الميكانيك الطاقوية عملت في عدة مجالات منها الحفر والانتاج والصيانةللمعدات البترولية لكن الحظ الاوفر كان في مجال العمليات التابعة لخدمات الحفر فكل من يريد معلومات حول : 
- السمنتة(cementing)
-مواءع الحفر(drilling fluids)
tubular running service-

او اي معلومات اخرى يمكنك ان تتصل بي عبر : [email protected]
كما لا تبخلو علينا مما تعلمتم والله ولي التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## braq33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عبد الحميد محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم انا اخوكم عبدو مهندس دولة في الميكانيك الطاقوية عملت في عدة مجالات منها الحفر والانتاج والصيانةللمعدات البترولية لكن الحظ الاوفر كان في مجال العمليات التابعة لخدمات الحفر فكل من يريد معلومات حول :
> - السمنتة(cementing)
> -مواءع الحفر(drilling fluids)
> tubular running service-
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
الحقيقة انا طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم النفط السنة الاخيرة عندي مشروع تخرج بعنوان"the effect of temperature and salinity on the cement slurry properties"ادا كانت لديك القدرة في مساعدتي في مشروعي اولديك مراجع مفيدة مراسلتي علي ايميلي [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## moh.daowod (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو ألأفادة أنا مهندس ميكانيكا وجتلي فرصة عمل كعامل حفر في شركة حفر ترانس 
وأنا سمعت أن البداية كعامل حفر أهانة وغير أدمية كمهندس أرجو التواصل لمعرفة كل مايخص هذا المجال من ترقيات ومعاملة وراتب ......
أرجو التواصل أفادكم الله
وشكرا


----------



## عابد سعد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عابد من ليبيا مهندس نفط 
واريد بعض الكتب التى تتكلم عن اجزاء الحفارة وعن bop


----------



## Amrhaggag (29 ديسمبر 2010)

drilling optimisation engineer


----------



## احمد رج 130 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوكم فى الله احمد سنيور ميكانيك فى حفر الابار فى شركة فى الكويت
ولية تعليق بسيط للزميل الى بيقول انى الحفر مهين للادمية بلعكس مهنة الحفر بتكون عوزة رجالة تستحمل الشغل 
عشان كدة هى تانى اخطر مهنة فى العالم وعوزة رجالة


----------



## حجي حيدر ناهي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعده بطريقه لحفر بئر سطحي لايتجاوز 12متر مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## softdz42 (2 يناير 2011)

*unfortuantly no commands even no replies*​


----------

